# LED Ballast



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Try here.. you might have to splice the female end onto the new driver..

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/led-drivers/


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Call me silly but I would start here, at the URL indicated on the driver.

http://www.jbjlighting.com/


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^^^^

bazinga.....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Call me silly but I would start here, at the URL indicated on the driver.
> 
> http://www.jbjlighting.com/


I didn't bother to check for that.. only specs on driver.. I will never make that mistake again.. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I didn't bother to check for that.. only specs on driver.. I will never make that mistake again.. :no:


My only issue with getting a power supply from another source is that even if you match the electrical specifications the physical size and shape may not fit the place the original one did.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> My only issue with getting a power supply from another source is that even if you match the electrical specifications the physical size and shape may not fit the place the original one did.


I always go for OEM parts also.. not always as easy as reading the label _completey_..:laughing:


----------



## dnote (Sep 12, 2012)

OEM is expensive, not to mention a bad product being that this lasted me < two years. Was really looking for quality


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

dnote said:


> OEM is expensive, not to mention a bad product being that this lasted me < two years. Was really looking for quality


How much did they want?


----------



## dnote (Sep 12, 2012)

143 shipped


----------



## dnote (Sep 12, 2012)

Apart from size constraints, can anyone speak to the compatibility of the ballast I've linked to above? It's half the price of the OEM...


----------

